# City dwellers lack of preparetions



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

We have all commented on the survival rate of city dwellers during a shtf event due to lack of preparations and awareness, well this weekend we were under a thunder storm and as I was driving thru a very high class neighborhood and shopping area I notice that no one had a raincoat nor poncho counted 7 umbrellas, is a minor thing but the weather news have been announcing storms for a week now, many cross the street running thru traffic, it clearly shows the why of fighting for a gallon of water after the event, oh well. Is like the guy coming out of the store restroom complaining lack of toilet paper while the towel machine was full of paper towels.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

As a city dweller, I must agree with you. We only plan on being in a city for another year then it is off to a better location with lots of woods, garden space, deer and a river.

Where we are now, it is interesting to see how much people think everything will just keep staying the way it is. After all, I have 3 supermarkets nearby and another 2 just a bit further. People really do think the shelves will always be full.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Well as an ex" city dweller" and a pretty prepared guy...I have an emergency poncho in both of my trucks and one in my EDC bag, I'm not gonna put it on if I get caught out shopping and it starts raining I don't consider that a situation warranting an emergency poncho. I think there are some very prepared "city dwellers" and I know of ALOT of VERY VERY unprepared "country folk". I do believe that people living in cities will have a very rough time when shtf, but I think just as many rural people will perish. Population density will make survival very difficult in the cities. I don't know I just think to lump all city folks in to a generalization is wrong just like I think it's wrong to assume that just because I live in the country that ill survive.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Jim... Don't underestimate the foolishness of rural folks!! They (not all and not nearly as many as in cities) can be just as, if not more unprepared! Most of my neighbors don't have food stocks, they don't can, they dont have generators or livestock(even chickens) hell most don't hunt! But they ALL own guns!! So they very easily could become very dangerous very quickly. Opsec is extremely important, I don't want any of them even suspecting we have what we do.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I am in a very rural area (my town only has 3,000) and many of the neighbors have barely 2 weeks worth of food at any time. Many of my friends from high school live in my hometown (6,700) some even downtown, and they are prepared (a couple months worth at least). 

Location doesn't matter.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

readytogo said:


> ..this weekend we were under a thunder storm and as I was driving thru a very high class neighborhood and shopping area I notice that no one had a raincoat nor poncho counted 7 umbrellas,...


Was the Marines holding the umbrellas?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would say the upper class are much better prepared than the average person. Not because the intend to be (as in being preppers) but because it is the natural side effect of wealth. I have been in the homes of many upscale residents, political elites and wealthy persons. The one thing they all had in common was excellent physical security (which often includes automated backup generators) and amazing amounts of food stores and other supplies. When serving a search warrant at the home of a very wealthy businessman (whose kids was a turd) we discovered not one, not two, but three pantries full of food. They also had more bottled water (and I mean bottles not plastic), soda, beer, wine, juice, etc. than your average convenience store. The maintenance room in the basement looked like a smaller version of Home Depot and the owner apparently was a big hunter as his trophy room / den had a number of scoped rifles and shotguns. I don't think this person was a survivalist or a prepper and he may not have a clue about the fragility of our society; but he was well supplied regardless. But perhaps you and I have a very different definition of high class. 

While I agree that cities will be a hard place to be if things go wrong, I also know that city dwelling survivors will often head out into the country when things go wrong and eventually find themselves in rural areas. Sometimes being out in the country is just putting yourself in the path of the "herd". Of course that depends on how close you are to the city, terrain, defenses (natural and otherwise), etc.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

An actual business man would be very in tune with the cycles of the economy, and probably has a network of people who he would deal with if shtf, 

Judging someone by their rain gear is a bit spotty at best.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> When serving a search warrant at the home of a very wealthy businessman (whose kids was a turd) we discovered not one, not two, but three pantries full of food.


Whereas the inner city equivalent (combined income less than $35,000 year) has a yard full of empty beer bottles and 17 stray cats... and no grass.



Sentry18 said:


> Sometimes being out in the country is just putting yourself in the path of the "herd"..


No "herd".... I seriously doubt everyone will leave at once.

But there will be a "steady stream". 
The first to leave will be the ones that see the handwriting on the wall first. 
The last ones to leave will have slim chance of making it, since all available resources (and mercy) in their path will be spent. 
Those who stay behind awaiting rescue will probably perish.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I would say the upper class are much better prepared than the average person.


Sometimes.

A relative in Houston weathered Hurricane Ike because:
1) He stood inline at home depot for hours and got a generator just a few days before
2) their division had their own generator for the MUD (Mun Util Dist) so they had water and sewer.
3) they went grocery shopping the day before the supermarkets boarded up
4) with no gasoline storage at all, they were sending "runners" out to go buy gas everyday at the few stations they could find that were still open and had power.

They just made it by the skin of their teeth. If anything in that "plan" had failed they would not have pulled through. Household income is around $175,000 a year. All of their neighbors were far worse off.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My in-laws are wealthy and live in a neighborhood that is so nice and upscale that when I park my Chevy in front of their house someone calls security. Their _retirement income_ is in the 7 digits. A lot of things that I have done to my home to improve security and functionality in the event of a crisis came standard in their home; 3M high security window film, kick proof doors and frames (inside and out), decorative and functional window bars, automatic generator system, etc., etc. Their cupboards and pantries always seem to be packed full. My FIL was a former Marine (2 tours in Vietnam) and both my FIL and MIL shoot Skeet competitively, so they are not without implements of protection. He has a pallet of 12ga ammo delivered a couple times of year. They don't think much about preparedness or survival and don't think the world is going to collapse, but they are somewhat prepared anyway. Of course if things do go to crap, I would suspect they will live out their days enjoying a large stockpile of fine wines and cheeses while shooting would be intruders instead of clay pigeons.

I also suspect that many of their neighbors will die afraid in their homes. My point was that I think the average wealthy persons keep more food and other supplies on hand than your average poor or middle class person. Sans us crazy preppers of course.

Still not convinced on the herd thing though. We live in a sheeple society. I imagine if things start to get bad and someone decides that they have to go, lots will follow. But I do agree completely that many will die waiting for FEMA to rescue them.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

readytogo said:


> We have all commented on the survival rate of city dwellers during a shtf event due to lack of preparations and awareness, well this weekend we were under a thunder storm and as I was driving thru a very high class neighborhood and shopping area I notice that no one had a raincoat nor poncho counted 7 umbrellas, is a minor thing but the weather news have been announcing storms for a week now, many cross the street running thru traffic, it clearly shows the why of fighting for a gallon of water after the event, oh well. Is like the guy coming out of the store restroom complaining lack of toilet paper while the towel machine was full of paper towels.


If that's the bench mark you'd consider me one of the great unprepared. I don't OWN a raincoat, poncho or umbrella. I have a warm coat that I wear 2 or 3 times a year if it's cold (read storm from hell,  ) but I don't fuss about rain or hail. I'll seek shelter if it's really belting down but otherwise I just keep working. 
I don't get cold, never have. Seen others go blue and start to have trouble thinking, in the same conditions I don't even wear a jumper, lol. 
I can't wear 'warm' clothes, drives me crazy. I love scarves, no idea why, but I can't wear them... too hot. I think I was supposed to live in a cooler climate .


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Most people don't get rich being stupid or uninformed. Many wealthy are crystal clear about what's going on in the world & are taking action on that information in a variety of ways. I assure you many wealthy are preparing in very big ways. Doctors are putting back medical supplies, pharmacists are stashing meds. Bunkers, safe rooms, hidden rooms, secret safes, $10k in freeze-dried food stash, etc are being built by people that outwardly appear to care about nothing but getting their massages & the latest Vera Bradley bag. 

Upper middle class tend to keep large amounts of food & beverages, they grill, fish, hunt, & camp. They are more prepared than one might suspect. 

We tell no one we're preppers. No one, not even family. I assume there's others like us.


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

It is just simple math, If you are in a large city if shit hits the fan, even if you ARE PREPARED. The chances you are going to have a bad experience is simply compounded by being surrounded by possible hundreds of thousands of people who are going to do anything necessary to survive, and that is not a good place to be. 


The Elite have access to helicopters and have numerous remote sanctuaries.

Simply put, the further you are from mass population centers the better.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

The herd will be a problem for me. I do not live with in 100 miles of a BLUE DOT, but with one big city 20 miles to the south of me. With 2 small towns to the north/north west of me, I will have some people coming out my way. The mid west or mountains may be better after tshtf, but I will need to work until then, so here I shall stay.
The military taught me that the rain will not kill you, but some people do not have a clue & will not last more then a few days, other will die from the roaming gangs, other will be the roaming gangs.
At some point they will have to hunt wild life & plants or die.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

It is always interesting to read comments comparing people who live in a city and people who live in rural areas. The ideas of roving bands of crack dealer's minions carrying out the demands to go and "bring me food" is a very Hollywood thought. I am NOT saying it wont happen, I am saying it is easy to place city people in that slot. Living in a rural area, you HAVE to learn different ways of handling a situation. If you driveway is blocked by a fallen tree, YOU have to remove the tree to go to work....YOU, not call a city worker and wait for help. 
But having said that, being prepared for a situation is being prepared in accordance with your environment, your surroundings. ANDI has a VERY different approach to a situation than me. I live in North Florida, my situation is FAR different from her's. Living in town means you have to handle THIS situation according to the terms you live in. I know nothing of being snowed in, nor mountains. But I do know about tropical storms and hurricane conditions. 
Just be ready, pantry stocked, fresh water on stand by, whether you live in town or out in the deep woods...be ready. Rich, poor, gated or wooded...we all can starve in a few weeks....
OH and the crack head minions...I have a few suggestions on how to handle them...too bad my guns were lost in a Horrible canoe accident...

Jack


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

resources without the will or ability to defend them just makes them targets.
OWS mentality of punishing the haves while the have not's "suffer" makes them targets.
Being within 1 tank of gas of any major city, say 10k ppl, gets exponentially more dangerous as the population of that city increases.

and from Dungeons and Dragons in grade school... kill it with FIRE, plan B since 1974 (I was not playing until much later, thank you  ) and that means that just because you have something, and are prepared to defend it... you cant (easily) stop someone who is willing to go scorched earth to use you as an example or just for revenge. 

I'm honestly more worried about fire, accidental or arson than I am about defending my perimeter. Fire eats... EVERYTHING. And even retards can start a fire if they find matches or a lighter, they may even set them selves on fire doing it, but that still doesn't help me... Good luck with getting the local FD on scene if it's a SHTF scenario... not happening 

Which reminds me, it's high time I start think about moving some of my preps either off site or into a "root cellar" that is far enough removed that an earthquake or fire caused collapse of any of the buildings even remotely close to me will still be untouched. Not quite sure what it would take to earthquake a root cellar???? would a 3x3x3 cubic concrete box, with 1 foot concrete rebar reinforced walls do it? and that cubic yard is nice, but it's not much once you start putting in jars of food! and they are glass! Id be a lot happier if I got into tin can canning too besides jar canning.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Root cellars are best in an embankment, 5 sides covered, with top having at least 18 inches of soil with grass growing on it to blend in & stop erosion. Then on the front build a small tool shed or animal barn to cover the front door.
IMO unless the earthquake fault runs under the cellar, it should be fine with 6-8 inch floor, 16 inch concrete blocks that are filled with concrete, a 4inch concrete roof. All concrete has fibers in it & concrete wire should be enough to keep it stable. the smaller it is, the less likely it is to brake open & the easier it is to conceal from the outsiders.
Say 6 X 6 or 6 X 12 box with a air vent & a door.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Urban dwellers try to fight back. In a real riot it won't last long. HOT wife!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like a gated neighborhood to me. It's to keep the riff-raff out, they're everywhere.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol they are concerned with a gated community in LA? Come on guys how else are you going to keep the creepers out


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Gate could be used by police to hold & slow rioters.
My question is are they planning a riot or just wondering will the next riot work, because the non-rioters hide behind gates?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Having and using rain gear under a storm to me is pure common sense nothing more just like having some sanitary napkins as I go out the door, learn that in Cuba do to the lack of toilet paper , we also made our own ponchos with heavy plastic, and yes many well to do people having the money and have all the equipment and food supplies but others apart from a well stock bar and freezers have nothing else I witness that in my own family and counting on the security guard at the gate will do you no good, he is going home to take care his family the home alarm will be useless and the police is going to take care the damage area. Many in fancy neighborhoods in my area during Andrew in 92 got caught without water and caviar, you should have seen the mess and tears in the stores, no bread in the shelves but plenty of flour , that was amazing, oh well life goes on.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

seems like the video was stirring pots, non whites pointing out that on one side it's trash and graffiti and the other side it's wealthy homes... 

maybe thats why the fence is there?

Yeah... essay... I told my wiffffffffe.... somemmmmmmething isnt right therrrrre. 

And that fence is about legal liability, because it wouldnt take more than a 10 year old to get over the top of it, so it's really about not being where you shouldn't be in the first place. 

I see the echo's of Trayvon here, gated community... then again, nobody put a gun to TM's head and told him to make racist remarks to a friend and then circle back to commit an assault which ultimately ended his life. 

Is it a UN city?... puhhhhhhleeeese. uhm. No, it's not a UN city, its people wishing to distance themselves from the unwashed masses. That's all.


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe instead of running their yaps about gated communities that take care of their neighborhood... They should get together with the rest of the whining turds who throw used furniture and trash on the side of the road and clean it up.....Then they wonder why they live in a future shanty town.

Nothing more than a couple of hypocritical dumb asses....Hell they probably threw some trash out on the side of the road a time or two themselves.


----------

